# how to convert .p65 file to .doc file



## ravikant111 (Dec 5, 2010)

sir,
I want to know about the changing the pagemaker file(.p65 file) to microsoft word file(.doc)....
how can I change????


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Automotive support is probably not the right forum Moved to Office support.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

I guess you could always install a PDF printer, print it using that onto a PDF, and then convert the PDF back to a word file.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi ravikant111,

Assuming you've got access to Pagemaker, you could try saving the file in a format that Word recognises (eg RTF). Do note, though, that Word and Pagemaker are quite different in their document handling (Pagemaker is closer to MS Publisher in that regard) and the Pagemaker formatting may not come out the same in Word.


----------

